# Bruit disque dur sur IMAC 27



## nellido (24 Novembre 2009)

Bonsoir à tous,

Je suis l'heureux propriétaire d'un imac 27' - 3,06 depuis un petit mois.
Auparavant je possédais un IMAC 20' de 2008.
Et je trouve que j'entend beaucoup le disque dur sur le nouveau, alors que je l'entendais quasi pas sur l'ancien.
Es ce normal d'apres vous?


----------



## bullrottt (24 Novembre 2009)

Moi pareil

amicalement


----------



## mjpolo (24 Novembre 2009)

nellido a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous,
> 
> Je suis l'heureux propriétaire d'un imac 27' - 3,06 depuis un petit mois.
> Auparavant je possédais un IMAC 20' de 2008.
> ...



L'ancien aviat un dd de 320go en principe, le nouveau 500go voire 1To, peut-être ceci explique cela


----------



## nellido (24 Novembre 2009)

Je trouve ca bizarre quant même. Un disque dur plus "gros"peux faire plus de bruits?


----------



## Benni (25 Novembre 2009)

Salut, même problème chez moi. Problème constaté ici aussi: http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=806850.

J'ai appelé Apple et ils vont procéder au remplacement de mon iMac. Le gentil monsieur m'a affirmé que ce n'était pas normal. Je te conseille de les contacter pour un échange car c'est vrai que ce grattement répétitif énerve assez vite.

a+


----------



## charles1rst (25 Novembre 2009)

nellido a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous,
> 
> Je suis l'heureux propriétaire d'un imac 27' - 3,06 depuis un petit mois.
> Auparavant je possédais un IMAC 20' de 2008.
> ...



Salut
Moi ça a été PIRE ! Les ventilos après une semaine de l'achat se sont mis à souffler la tempête sans interruption. Acheté à la Fnac, j'ai eu droit à un échange immédiat pour un nouveau 27".
Ceci dit c'est vrai que le disque es plus bruyant que sur l'ancien 20" que j'avais.
Bref déception quand même surtout que en plus, Quicktime ne lit pas les .avi !!!


----------



## mjpolo (25 Novembre 2009)

charles1rst a dit:


> Bref déception quand même surtout que en plus, Quicktime ne lit pas les .avi !!!



Ton Os a un blème, chez moi les .avi passent sans soucis dans QTX ou 7...


----------



## charles1rst (25 Novembre 2009)

mjpolo a dit:


> Ton Os a un blème, chez moi les .avi passent sans soucis dans QTX ou 7...



Depuis ta réponse j'ai eu un conseil donné par "Mobyduck" un "Rompu à MacG" c'est à dire installer "Perian" et ça marche du tonnerre.
Merci


----------



## mjpolo (25 Novembre 2009)

charles1rst a dit:


> Depuis ta réponse j'ai eu un conseil donné par "Mobyduck" un "Rompu à MacG" c'est à dire installer "Perian" et ça marche du tonnerre.
> Merci



Ah oui, effectivement, j'ai Perian aussi..... je l'avais oublié :rose:


----------



## nellido (25 Novembre 2009)

Je vais donc contacter le SAV apple, mais vous êtes bien sur que le nouveau ne devrais pas être plus bruyant que l'ancien?
En fait la quoi que je fasse, même si je charge une pauvre page internet j'entend le disque qui travaille pendant plusieurs secondes.


----------



## Arkange (26 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour, 

Le disque de l'iMac 27 est un Hitachi est c'est vrai qu'il est bruyant. Le mien c'est pareil. Venant du monde PC ça ne m'étonne pas trop. En fait ce n'est pas vraiment parce qu'il est plus gros qu'il fait plus de bruit car sur la time capsule j'ai un WD d'1To aussi et je ne l'entends jamais. Donc si le bruit que tu entends c'est juste les têtes qui grattent c'est normale après il ne faut pas que ce soit un sifflement ou alors un grattement très irrégulier ou la ça pourrait être un problème du disque. Le miens je l'entends bien aussi mais c'est un bruit normal. C'est surtout que pour une machine si silencieuse ça fait bizarre.


----------



## HmJ (26 Novembre 2009)

Non, pas forcement Hitachi : il y a aussi des WD Black. Ce n'est pas la taille qui fait que le DD est plus bruyant, mais chaque constructeur de DD a ses modeles grand public et d'autres plus axes sur la performance.

Ce sont ces modeles plus chers qu'Apple a installe dans ses nouveaux iMac. Pourquoi ? A part les i5/i7, c'etait la seule facon pour Apple de montrer un gain de performances avec l'ancienne gamme. Voila tout


----------



## mjpolo (26 Novembre 2009)

nellido a dit:


> Je trouve ca bizarre quant même. Un disque dur plus "gros"peux faire plus de bruits?



Non mais certains dd, plus bruyants sont justement plus gros; déjà sur les iMac 2007, à l'époque on a eu qqs soucis avec les 500go plus audibles que les 320go; ce fut aussi le cas de certains 640go je crois.

Mais mon WD MyBook Edition de 1To est plus silencieux que le Seagate barracuda IDE de 120go que j'avais mis dans mon cube alors.....


----------



## Pete (21 Décembre 2009)

Benni a dit:


> Salut, même problème chez moi. Problème constaté ici aussi: http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=806850.
> 
> J'ai appelé Apple et ils vont procéder au remplacement de mon iMac. Le gentil monsieur m'a affirmé que ce n'était pas normal. Je te conseille de les contacter pour un échange car c'est vrai que ce grattement répétitif énerve assez vite.
> 
> a+



Bonjour Benni,

Le changement d'imac 27 par apple a-t-il solutionné ce problème de bruit de disque dur? Je suis dans le même cas. Apple me propose un remboursement ou un remplacement. Votre expérience pourrait m'aider à orienter ma décision. Si c'est la série qui a ce défaut, il vaut mieux opter pour un remboursement en attendant une meilleure série de Mac. Le 24 pouces est nettement moins bruyant.


----------



## Rico0o (21 Décembre 2009)

Benni a dit:


> Salut, même problème chez moi. Problème constaté ici aussi: http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=806850.
> 
> J'ai appelé Apple et ils vont procéder au remplacement de mon iMac. Le gentil monsieur m'a affirmé que ce n'était pas normal. Je te conseille de les contacter pour un échange car c'est vrai que ce grattement répétitif énerve assez vite.
> 
> a+




Bah le mien aussi on l'entend (imac 27 C2D), plus que sur mon ancien 24" ou là on entendait rien du tout. 
Par contre je vois pas en quoi c'est anormal et en quoi le remplacement par le même modèle solutionnera le problème ???
Ce disque dur est un poil bruyant, ça vient du modèle selon moi, pas d'un défaut quelconque :mouais:


----------



## Pete (22 Décembre 2009)

Rico0o a dit:


> Bah le mien aussi on l'entend (imac 27 C2D), plus que sur mon ancien 24" ou là on entendait rien du tout.
> Par contre je vois pas en quoi c'est anormal et en quoi le remplacement par le même modèle solutionnera le problème ???
> Ce disque dur est un poil bruyant, ça vient du modèle selon moi, pas d'un défaut quelconque :mouais:



Tout à fait d'accord avec vous, RicoOo. C'estr pourquoi j'ai demandé un remboursement auprès d'Apple. Je rachèterai un imac 24 à la place.


----------



## ocdar (2 Mars 2010)

j'ai un i5 avec un dd WDC et le bourdonnement qu'il produit est insupportable. je vais tenter de contacter Apple mais je redoute leur réponse..


----------



## bambougroove (3 Mars 2010)

ocdar a dit:


> j'ai un i5 avec un dd WDC et le bourdonnement qu'il produit est insupportable&#8230;. je vais tenter de contacter Apple mais je redoute leur réponse&#8230;..


D'après mon expérience concernant l'iMac dernière génération (3 exemplaires avec un DD Seagate 1 To), AppleCare considère un DD bruyant comme anormal.


----------



## ocdar (3 Mars 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> D'après mon expérience concernant l'iMac dernière génération (3 exemplaires avec un DD Seagate 1 To), AppleCare considère un DD bruyant comme anormal.



Et l'Apple tout court dirait la même chose tu crois&#8230;?
Et pourquoi 3 exemplaires..? i5??


----------



## bambougroove (3 Mars 2010)

ocdar a dit:


> Et l'Apple tout court dirait la même chose tu crois&#8230;?
> Et pourquoi 3 exemplaires..? i5??


AppleCare et Apple tout court c'est en grande partie pareil (voir les conditions sur leur site) pendant 90 jours pour l'assistance téléphonique et pendant 1 an pour la période de garantie légale.

Il y a eu des problèmes de jeunesse concernant l'iMac dernière génération (plus particulièrement l'iMac 27" i7 mais pas seulement), ceux-ci sont en grande partie réglés maintenant, voir le forum et les actualités de MacG.


----------



## ocdar (3 Mars 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> AppleCare et Apple tout court c'est en grande partie pareil (voir les conditions sur leur site) pendant 90 jours pour l'assistance téléphonique et pendant 1 an pour la période de garantie légale.
> 
> Il y a eu des problèmes de jeunesse concernant l'iMac dernière génération, ceux-ci sont en grande partie réglés maintenant, voir le forum.




Ok, merci pour cette réponse. Je tenterai de les contacter car ce ronronnement, ou plutôt, ce bourdonnement est vraiment très irritant (même avec un fond sonore). En plus, bizarrement, le bruit s'intensifie lorsque j'incline l'écran vers le haut..
A suivre..
Merci en tout cas.


----------



## pistache18 (19 Mars 2010)

ocdar a dit:


> j'ai un i5 avec un dd WDC et le bourdonnement qu'il produit est insupportable. je vais tenter de contacter Apple mais je redoute leur réponse..



As tu des nouvelles d'Apple ? Je suis dans le même cas que toi.

Par contre, de mon côté, je l'ai acheté il y a un mois. A votre avis un échange est il possible ou une réparation sur place ? Merci.


----------



## ocdar (19 Mars 2010)

pistache18 a dit:


> As tu des nouvelles d'Apple ? Je suis dans le même cas que toi.
> 
> Par contre, de mon côté, je l'ai acheté il y a un mois. A votre avis un échange est il possible ou une réparation sur place ? Merci.



et bien après, quelques tests, j'ai changé la table sur laquelle il était posé et il fait beaucoup moins de bruit... C'était une table en bois et je pense qu'elle faisait caisse de résonance"... sur une table en verre le bruit ne s'entends quasiment plus...
Si tu contactes apple, peux tu me dire ce qu'il t'ont dit....?
Merci d'avance.


----------



## bambougroove (20 Mars 2010)

ocdar a dit:


> et bien après, quelques tests, j'ai changé la table sur laquelle il était posé et il fait beaucoup moins de bruit... C'était une table en bois et je pense qu'elle faisait caisse de résonance"... sur une table en verre le bruit ne s'entends quasiment plus...


Hé oui, dans ton cas c'est tout bête comme solution, une recherche sur le forum permet de la trouver 
Il y a différents types de bruits du DD, pour certains il y a une solution et pour d'autres pas (encore ... du moins je l'espère).


----------



## pistache18 (20 Mars 2010)

Même posé au sol le bruit persiste. Ce sont les ventilateurs, qui pourtant tournent entre 900 et 1100 tours minute, qui sont les plus bruyants. Le disque dur lui gratte dans un son grave. Il s'agit d' un western digital pourtant réputé silencieux.


----------



## ocdar (20 Mars 2010)

pistache18 a dit:


> Même posé au sol le bruit persiste. Ce sont les ventilateurs, qui pourtant tournent entre 900 et 1100 tours minute, qui sont les plus bruyants. Le disque dur lui gratte dans un son grave. Il s'agit d' un western digital pourtant réputé silencieux.



Ha.... je ne sais que te dire là... si tu à l'apple-care tant mieux, sinon n'hésite pas, contactes les...
tiens nous au jus..., ça m'intéresse.
Sinon jètes un coup d'oeil sur ce lien... on ne sait jamais...

http://support.apple.com/kb/TS3204?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## scartman (5 Avril 2010)

Eh bien je voulait une fois de plus me plaindre de mon iMac (i7 + 2to) à cause de ces foutus bruits...je n'en aurais pas l'occasion! 

En effet, après avoir lut les postes ici présent, j'ai lancé un bon paquet de fichiers et d'applications sur afin de faire tourner mon DD et qu'il fasse son bouquant habituel....lors du traitement, je l'ai soulevé et tenu en l'air...plus de bruit...(enfin si mais vraiment mini-mini-mini-mini!) Je m'étais résolut à appeller apple demain...(ce que je vais tout de même faire car s'est la 3ème fois en 3mois que j'ai des "votre disque doit être réparé"  mais ce ne sera pas pour la même raison disons).

Maintenant va falloir se trouver un bureau en verre ou en metal en lieu et place de celui en bois....s'est con je l'aimait bien 

En tout cas s'est confirmé: ceux qui ont des soucis de bruit venant de leurs iMac: qu'ils essayent aussi de voir si ce n'est pas leur bureau qui propage le son.


----------



## alpboy (5 Avril 2010)

IL faudrait aussi penser à changer la pièce qui se trouve autour du bureau. Cela fait caisse de résonnance.
Et puis la maison ou l'appartement aussi, c'est encore pire.
En fait, lorsque tu achètes un Mac, tu changes de vie quoi....
IL parait qu'il faiut même changer de petite amie!


----------



## ocdar (5 Avril 2010)

scartman a dit:


> Eh bien je voulait une fois de plus me plaindre de mon iMac (i7 + 2to) à cause de ces foutus bruits...je n'en aurais pas l'occasion!
> 
> En effet, après avoir lut les postes ici présent, j'ai lancé un bon paquet de fichiers et d'applications sur afin de faire tourner mon DD et qu'il fasse son bouquant habituel....lors du traitement, je l'ai soulevé et tenu en l'air...plus de bruit...(enfin si mais vraiment mini-mini-mini-mini!) Je m'étais résolut à appeller apple demain...(ce que je vais tout de même faire car s'est la 3ème fois en 3mois que j'ai des "votre disque doit être réparé"  mais ce ne sera pas pour la même raison disons).
> 
> ...



Content de t'avoir éviter de te séparer de ton mac pour rien en tout cas.
Si tu contactes Apple..... peux tu faire savoir ce qu'il c'est dit...?


----------



## bambougroove (5 Avril 2010)

scartman a dit:


> Je m'étais résolut à appeller apple demain...(ce que je vais tout de même faire car s'est la 3ème fois en 3mois que j'ai des "votre disque doit être réparé"  mais ce ne sera pas pour la même raison disons).


J'ai eu ce problème d'erreurs DD sur 3 iMac 27" i7 dont j'ai parlé notamment dans cette discussion : http://forums.macg.co/imac-intel/imac-21-5-disque-dur-qui-fait-glouglou-294088.html

Le 4ème je ne sais pas je l'ai à peine utilisé, le point commun de ces 4 exemplaires : un DD 1 To Seagate bruyant/gargouillant, grattant pour un oui et un non et ces erreurs de disque qui apparaissent très rapidement (2 à 5 jours). Après réparation les erreurs sont revenues.
J'ai échangé ces 4 exemplaires car en plus les 3 premiers avaient la jaunisse et le 4ème un pixel rouge au milieu de l'écran, néanmoins AppleCare que j'ai eu au téléphone ne m'a pas apporté de solution au sujet de ces erreurs.

Ce problème est très peu évoqué sur le forum, mais bon 3 DD successifs défectueux c'est quand même bizarre, je me demande donc si cela n'aurait pas un lien avec l'installation d'un logiciel en particulier, car si c'était l'OS le fautif ça serait général 

Pour le 5ème exemplaire, c'est un Western Digital 1 To qui n'est pas bruyant ni anormalement suractif, j'ai toutefois eu de nouveau ce problème mais c'était après l'installation de la MAJ 10.6.3 le 2 avril et depuis ce n'est pas revenu.
Je le surveille de près :mouais:


----------



## Bétélgeuse (5 Avril 2010)

ocdar a dit:


> Content de t'avoir éviter de te séparer de ton mac pour rien en tout cas.
> Si tu contactes Apple..... peux tu faire savoir ce qu'il c'est dit...?



Eloigne de manière significative , ta table avec ton Mac , des cloisons ou murs dans la pièce ou tu travailles et place le tout presque au milieu de la pièce ... résultats : plus aucuns bruits .... La propagation du bruit est issue d'un processus compliqué


----------



## klaatu2007 (5 Avril 2010)

Personnellement, mon iMac reste silencieux depuis son arrivée dans son foyer .

Pourtant, je lui en ai fait baver en terme de DD car j'ai passé mon weekend à réorganiser toutes mes anciennes données... Et les seuls grattages que j'entendais étaient ceux de mes disques durs externes!

Pour ce problème de raisonnance, j'ai placé un tapis de souris sous le pied du mac afin qu'il ne repose pas directement sur mon bureau car j'avais lu des posts à propos du phénomène. Personnellement, pas de soucis à ce niveau non plus.

Bone soirée


----------



## alpboy (7 Avril 2010)

klaatu2007 a dit:


> Personnellement, mon iMac reste silencieux depuis son arrivée dans son foyer .
> 
> Pourtant, je lui en ai fait baver en terme de DD car j'ai passé mon weekend à réorganiser toutes mes anciennes données... Et les seuls grattages que j'entendais étaient ceux de mes disques durs externes!
> 
> ...


bien vu. Perso, j'ai mis un vieux bout de linoleum que j'ai récupéré gratos chez brico truc. Aucun bruit à ce jour et inutile de changer ainsi mon beau bureau en chêne massif. Cela m'aurait fait mal ...


----------



## bambougroove (7 Avril 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> Pour le 5ème exemplaire, c'est un Western Digital 1 To qui n'est pas bruyant ni anormalement suractif, j'ai toutefois eu de nouveau ce problème mais c'était après l'installation de la MAJ 10.6.3 le 2 avril et depuis ce n'est pas revenu.
> Je le surveille de près :mouais:


Hier soir : *erreurs et réparation du disque nécessaire à nouveau* 

Soit pour le 5ème iMac 27" i7 : 2 réparations de disque depuis son arrivée le 1er avril !! 

Depuis 3 jours j'ai partitionné le DD en 3 : 
- Système et documents
- Sauvegardes Time Machine (en attendant un DD externe dédié)
- DVD d'installation de Mac OS X 10.6.2 (pas encore fait).
Seule la partition contenant le système et mes documents comporte des erreurs.

Sur un précédent iMac j'avais partitionné en 2 (Système / Documents) et seule la partition contenant le système présentait des erreurs à répétition.


----------



## bambougroove (9 Avril 2010)

*Du nouveau concernant les erreurs de disque à répétition.*

Voir dans cet article concernant la technologie ZFS de Sun : http://mac.branchez-vous.com/archives/2008/06/apple_annonce_z.html
notamment ce passage :
"_Mais surtout, vous aimerez ZFS parce qu'il mettra fin à la corruption de données qui en ce moment, guette chacun de nous du fait de micro coupures de courant, de mémoire vive défaillante, de disque dur à la veille de décéder ou «whatever» les causes._".

Dans mon cas *les micro-coupures de courant peuvent être une piste*, je m'en suis rendu compte car très souvent depuis quelques mois mes download ou upload stoppent intempestivement.

Si c'est bien le cas ... ce ne serait guère flatteur pour l'efficacité de ZFS 

EDIT : ben non ce n'est pas de la faute de ZFS qui finalement n'a pas été utilisé pour Snow Leopard :
http://nouweo.com/informatique/zfs-n-interesse-plus-apple-191/


----------



## t0ch3 (13 Avril 2010)

scartman a dit:


> Eh bien je voulait une fois de plus me plaindre de mon iMac (i7 + 2to) à cause de ces foutus bruits...je n'en aurais pas l'occasion!
> 
> En effet, après avoir lut les postes ici présent, j'ai lancé un bon paquet de fichiers et d'applications sur afin de faire tourner mon DD et qu'il fasse son bouquant habituel....lors du traitement, je l'ai soulevé et tenu en l'air...plus de bruit...(enfin si mais vraiment mini-mini-mini-mini!) Je m'étais résolut à appeller apple demain...(ce que je vais tout de même faire car s'est la 3ème fois en 3mois que j'ai des "votre disque doit être réparé"  mais ce ne sera pas pour la même raison disons).
> 
> ...



En effet le problème s'est présenter chez moi aussi, un bureau en bois, une simple translation d'une dizaine de cm vers un pied, et la magie, plus un bruit, plus de résonance, MIRACLE ! 

voilou bon courage pour les autres !


----------



## fusion (25 Avril 2010)

moi je commence à m'inquiéter un chouilla. le DD fait bien des siennes alors que je ne fais rien de transcendant!! après ça ne me dérange pas foncièrement, mais sur le long terme je me demande ce que ça pourrait donner. j'ai pas envie de changer mon mac, je l'aime bien!! :-( et puis à part ce DD bruyant y'a rien d'autre.
mais je me demande si c'est pas la maj 10.6.3 qui est en cause. car après l'avoir faite, le mac a redémarré et là j'ai commencé à entendre le DD!! bizarre!! peut etre mauvaise gestion du DD non?

j'hésite à appeler apple là pour un échange!!

edit: je viens de faire une verif DD et le disque a des soucis!! incroyable après 5 jours d'utilisation! mon DD cloné quand à lui est ok!! donc le soucis vient bien du seagate de l'imac!!


----------



## ocdar (25 Avril 2010)

Bétélgeuse a dit:


> Eloigne de manière significative , ta table avec ton Mac , des cloisons ou murs dans la pièce ou tu travailles et place le tout presque au milieu de la pièce ... résultats : plus aucuns bruits .... La propagation du bruit est issue d'un processus compliqué



je vais bientôt changer de bureau, donc d'endroit la table et le mac...
Merci tu tuyaux.!


----------



## fusion (25 Avril 2010)

re,

j'ai réparer le disque et maintenant il est ok. en revanche toujours ces petits bruits. meme s'ils ne sont pas souvent là non plus. je sais plus trop quoi en penser de ce DD. tantot ça va, tantot non. flute alors!


----------



## killers460 (25 Avril 2010)

Que de problèmes c'est fameux iMac 27"


----------



## bambougroove (25 Avril 2010)

fusion a dit:


> moi je commence à m'inquiéter un chouilla. le DD fait bien des siennes alors que je ne fais rien de transcendant!! après ça ne me dérange pas foncièrement, mais sur le long terme je me demande ce que ça pourrait donner. j'ai pas envie de changer mon mac, je l'aime bien!! :-( et puis à part ce DD bruyant y'a rien d'autre.
> mais je me demande si c'est pas la maj 10.6.3 qui est en cause. car après l'avoir faite, le mac a redémarré et là j'ai commencé à entendre le DD!! bizarre!! peut etre mauvaise gestion du DD non?
> 
> j'hésite à appeler apple là pour un échange!!
> ...


Rien à voir avec la MAJ 10.6.3, ce problème de DD anormalement actif et bruyant était déjà existant avec la 10.6.2.

Concernant les erreurs de disque (corruption, erreur de hiérarchie, etc.) j'ai eu ça sur mes 5 iMac (4 DD Seagate et 1 Western Digital), donc rien à voir avec la marque du DD.
Comme je l'indiquais sur une autre discussion consacrée au bruit anormal du DD, il est possible que cela soit causé par des micro-coupures de courant (j'avais aussi un problème de download ou de upload fréquemment interrompus).

Rien ne t'oblige à effectuer un échange complet, le remplacement du DD est suffisant.


----------



## fusion (27 Avril 2010)

pas de micros coupures chez moi. en revanche pour la maj, moi ça me le faisait pas avant...enfin il me semble!! mais des erreurs disques 3 jours après réception ça me parait qd meme osé.

oui c'est sur c'est mieux de changer que le DD, mais sur un imac...et j'ai pas envie de l'envoyer en réparation (déjà) donc demandé un échange. j'en profite je peux. je risque pas grand chose non plus!!

affaire à suivre donc.


----------



## bambougroove (27 Avril 2010)

fusion a dit:


> pas de micros coupures chez moi.


En es-tu vraiment sûr ? 
Une micro-coupure ça ne se voit pas sur les lampes électriques 

Après 5 iMac dont les DD ont tous eu des erreurs après seulement quelques jours d'utilisation, et qui sont revenues après les réparations de disque, je doute fortement qu'il s'agisse de DD défectueux, la cause est autre c'est évident et les micro-coupures ne sont pas la seule possibilité.



fusion a dit:


> oui c'est sur c'est mieux de changer que le DD, mais sur un imac...et j'ai pas envie de l'envoyer en réparation (déjà) donc demandé un échange. j'en profite je peux. je risque pas grand chose non plus!!


"pas grand chose" ... c'est vite dit 

Un changement de DD ne va pas l'immobiliser longtemps, surtout si tu t'arranges avec le réparateur pour qu'il intervienne quand il a la pièce. 
Et si tu as pris l'AppleCare, ce qui est plus prudent voire indispensable de nos jours, ça peut se faire à domicile


----------



## Abbaruzi (28 Avril 2010)

Je viens d'appeler Apple pour le problème de DD qui gratte et je vais l'amener demain au centre de réparation le plus proche de chez moi pour qu'ils changent le DD; Espérons que le nouveau ne gratte plus !


----------



## Mike4444 (5 Mai 2010)

J'ai réceptionné hier un nouvel iMac 21,5 pouces avec 2 To de disque dur. Superbe machine !
Seul bémol : je trouve le disque dur "bruyant" (appréciation subjective, bien évidemment). Je l'entends très nettement démarrer ses rotations, puis le plateau tourner sans arrêt. Je n'ai pas de point de repère car mon précédent ordinateur était un macBook donc question bruit de disque dur rien. Tous les tests logiciels montrent qu'il est en "bonne santé". En fait, il fait le même bruit que certains disques durs externes bon marché que j'ai pu acheter.
Ma question : est-ce normal d'entendre tourner ainsi le disque dur ? ou bien l'argument d'Apple "tellement silencieux que vous devinerez à peine qu'il est allumé" est "légèrement" exagéré ?


----------



## Arkange (5 Mai 2010)

Je pense effectivement que Apple a un petit peu exagere. Sur mon iMac 27 avec un 1To Hitachi c'est pareil. Ce n'est pas super genant mais je l'entends nettement. Ce qui est étrange c'est que ma Time capsule avec un 1To Western Digital ne fait aucuns bruits même pendant les sauvegardes...


----------



## bambougroove (5 Mai 2010)

Mike4444 a dit:


> Ma question : est-ce normal d'entendre tourner ainsi le disque dur ?


C'est anormal, tel que tu le décris on n'est plus dans la subjectivité du bruit, ton DD a un problème.
Cela m'a été également confirmé par Apple, car c'est le motif avec la jaunisse (pour les 3 premiers) de 4 échanges 



Mike4444 a dit:


> ou bien l'argument d'Apple "tellement silencieux que vous devinerez à peine qu'il est allumé" est "légèrement" exagéré ?


Pas exagéré du tout, c'est mon quotidien avec un 5ème iMac 27" dont le DD n'est pas "suractif" (en activité pour un oui et un non) ni "bruyant" (bruit gênant et similaire à un gargouillis d'estomac sur les précédents).

Bref, il est quasi inaudible en milieu très calme, aussi bien au niveau du DD que des ventilateurs, et pendant que j'y suis sans surchauffe excessive de la coque alu et des températures


----------



## fusion (6 Mai 2010)

effectivement ce n'est pas normal. moi j'ai reçu mon 2e i5 et j'ai toujours ces soucis de DD, et en plus un grésillement lorsque je baisse la luminosité!! je me demande si un échange est vraiment recommandé, c'est la loterie. mais une réparation demande 8 jours, ça fait bcp!!

ça m'embete parce que la machine est vraiment géniale! et puis ce ne sont que des soucis mineures mais qui irritent vite!!


----------



## bambougroove (6 Mai 2010)

fusion a dit:


> mais une réparation demande 8 jours, ça fait bcp!!
> ...
> ça m'embete parce que la machine est vraiment géniale! et puis ce ne sont que des soucis mineures mais qui irritent vite!!


Vii c'est embêtant mais négocie pour que ça dure moins longtemps, comme indiqué plus haut. Un membre a dit récemment avoir eu le prêt d'un MacBook en attendant, bref fait le forcing ... en douceur 
Mais bon pour le grésillement c'est pas encore gagné dans le cadre d'une réparation ...

Souci mineur ou pas, cette machine est encore plus géniale quand elle fonctionne parfaitement


----------



## fusion (6 Mai 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> Vii c'est embêtant mais négocie pour que ça dure moins longtemps, comme indiqué plus haut. Un membre a dit récemment avoir eu le prêt d'un MacBook en attendant, bref fait le forcing ... en douceur
> Mais bon pour le grésillement c'est pas encore gagné dans le cadre d'une réparation ...
> 
> Souci mineur ou pas, cette machine est encore plus géniale quand elle fonctionne parfaitement



j'ai déjà essayé, mais le gars m'a expliqué qu'ils avaient des procédures, que apple les notait...etc!! et vu que je n'ai pas acheté chez eux (mais sur l'applestore) ils ne veulent pas me prêter une machine!! complètement absurde comme raisonnement c'est clair mais bon!!


----------



## vincmac (7 Mai 2010)

Bonjour j'ai acheter un imac il y a une semaine core i5, et tout comme d'autres utilisateurs, j'ai également un bruit continu type frottement à débit élevé Rrrrrrrr...., peu audible mais génant à la longue. La source sonore se situe au dessus des connectiques vers l'embranchement du pieds à la téte d'ecran. A l'inclinaison de l'écran vers le bas celui-ci à tendance à s'estomper. J'ai essayer de changer le support ainsi que réinitialiser le HD mais j'ai toujours se bruit. Je suis allé voir mon revendeur qui à tester la machine mais dans un environnement sonore un peu bruyant et m'a répondu que s'est normal ce sont les tétes de lecture du HD qui frotte. Le conseil qu'il m'a donné : bouter sur SSD externe et vous n'aurez plus de bruit!!!!!!!
Question: est ce que vous localisez le bruit au méme endroit ?
                peut on bouté sur un ssd externe en désactivant le hd de l'imac?


----------



## bambougroove (7 Mai 2010)

vincmac a dit:


> Je suis allé voir mon revendeur qui à tester la machine mais dans un environnement sonore un peu bruyant et m'a répondu que s'est normal ce sont les tétes de lecture du HD qui frotte. Le conseil qu'il m'a donné : bouter sur SSD externe et vous n'aurez plus de bruit!!!!!!!


Bonjour et bienvenue 

Ton DD tu ne devrais pas l'entendre à part le "grattement" lorsqu'il est en activité et encore le bruit est relativement discret, même en milieu très calme.


----------



## storme (18 Juillet 2010)

alpboy a dit:


> bien vu. Perso, j'ai mis un vieux bout de linoleum que j'ai récupéré gratos chez brico truc. Aucun bruit à ce jour et inutile de changer ainsi mon beau bureau en chêne massif. Cela m'aurait fait mal ...



Bonjour a tous,

Juste pour vous faire partager mon expérience perso :

Javez aussi des problèmes de disque dur bruyant sur Imac 27 pouces.

J'ai essayé pas mal de solution (patin en caoutchouc sous le pied, tapis de souris, morceau de moquette...etc...etc)

Toujours les mêmes vibrations, finalement un simple morceau de papier a bulle, pliez en deux, glisser a l'arrière du pied uniquement, et depuis, que du bonheur, le silence et d'or.

Voila, essayer, ca ne coute vraiment rien


----------



## Metteri (3 Septembre 2010)

Expérience différente pour ma part. Imac 24" datant de 2007 avec un WD 320 Go initialement.

J'avais pris l'extension de garantie. Le WD a cassé sa pipe la semaine dernière. Remplacement par le SAV de la fnac par un hitachi 500 Go

Et ça gratte, effectivement... Bcp plus que l'autre. Ce n'est pas une panne, c'est disque bruyant...

C'est vrai que sur une machine ultra silencieuse, c'est un peu pénible.. Maintenant si je ne charge rien, je n'entends rien... Là en vous écrivant , je n'entends strictement rien !


----------



## bambougroove (3 Septembre 2010)

storme a dit:


> Javez aussi des problèmes de disque dur bruyant sur Imac 27 pouces.
> 
> J'ai essayé pas mal de solution (patin en caoutchouc sous le pied, tapis de souris, morceau de moquette...etc...etc)
> 
> Toujours les mêmes vibrations, finalement un simple morceau de papier a bulle, pliez en deux, glisser a l'arrière du pied uniquement, et depuis, que du bonheur, le silence et d'or.


Vii diverses astuces sont évoquées sur le forum qui peuvent permettre de réduire le bruit, notamment le positionnement dans la pièce (éviter de le coller trop près d'un mur), et dans certains cas un bureau en bois est susceptible d'amplifier le bruit.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h45 ----------




Metteri a dit:


> C'est vrai que sur une machine ultra silencieuse, c'est un peu pénible.. Maintenant si je ne charge rien, je n'entends rien... Là en vous écrivant , je n'entends strictement rien !


Tu as affaire à un DD bruyant mais pas suractif (grattage pour un oui ou un non).

Je ne considère pas comme normal un DD bruyant et encore moins suractif, le mien est silencieux, mais parfois un DD qui serait silencieux chez quelqu'un ne le sera pas chez un autre, l'environnement est donc également important.


----------



## MacFly67000 (19 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,

j'ai acheter un 27" à la fnac aujourd'hui et je constate qu'il fait un bruit en continu 2 petit coup en continu comme si on toké à la porte doucement j'avou le bruit est minime mais quand j'écoute pas de la musique à force ca énerve. je sais pas si c'est le meme problème cité dans ce topic, si c'est le disque dur ou koi, je suis pas un expert je voudrai savoir si c'est normale est-ce que je suis le seul à avoir constaté ce beug ou y'at'il une solution? je l'ai acheter à la fnac et le vendeur a bien incister pour la garantie 3 ans que j'ai refusé (il est quand même garantie 1 an) je me suis dit que sa devrai aller vu que j'ai pas eu de probleme avec mon ancien 20" he ben non je l'ai dans l'oeuf 

j'ai les boules :rose:


----------



## bambougroove (19 Septembre 2010)

MacFly67000 a dit:


> j'ai acheter un 27" à la fnac aujourd'hui et je constate qu'il fait un bruit en continu 2 petit coup en continu comme si on toké à la porte doucement j'avou le bruit est minime mais quand j'écoute pas de la musique à force ca énerve.


Un grattage (quasi) permanent du DD c'est anormal et effectivement très énervant à la longue même si le niveau sonore est peu élevé.

Demande un échange de l'iMac :mouais:


----------



## MacFly67000 (19 Septembre 2010)

j'espère qu'il me l'échange je sais pas si il vont être d'accord à la FNAC mais d'après le site apple il est écrit que s'est parfaitement normale, mais moi sa m'agace je n'entend plus que ça je fait une obsession la dessus.  

http://support.apple.com/kb/TS3204?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## bambougroove (19 Septembre 2010)

MacFly67000 a dit:


> d'après le site apple il est écrit que s'est parfaitement normale, mais moi sa m'agace je n'entend plus que ça je fait une obsession la dessus.


Non ce n'est pas normal, tel que tu décris le bruit il s'agit manifestement d'un DD bruyant/suractif.

J'ai eu 4 iMac avec des DD de ce genre alors je sais de quoi je parle, en revanche le 5ème est silencieux (très discret) et normalement actif, je ne l'entends gratter relativement bruyamment et en continu que lors d'opérations particulières et ponctuelles comme la sauvegarde Time Machine par exemple.

Si la FNAC n'est pas d'accord pour un échange, demande un remboursement.
Ce bruit est inacceptable, un iMac est censé être silencieux et agréable à utiliser !!


----------



## asus27 (20 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Je m'excuse par avance si cela a déjà été fait, mais est il possible qu'un MacUser prenne le temps d'enregistrer si possible, le "bruit" d' un disque qui "gratte" 

Merci par avance

Fab


----------



## bambougroove (20 Septembre 2010)

asus27 a dit:


> Je m'excuse par avance si cela a déjà été fait, mais est il possible qu'un MacUser prenne le temps d'enregistrer si possible, le "bruit" d' un disque qui "gratte"


Cela n'a pas été déjà fait concernant les deux dernières gammes, malgré plusieurs demandes récentes de ma part concernant cet enregistrement (impossible de le faire moi-même car j'ai un DD silencieux et qui gratte à bon escient, et j'ai pu comparer la différence car j'ai eu 4 DD bruyant/suractif juste avant) et ce serait intéressant même si l'anormalité du grattage est vite détectable, car après plusieurs heures d'utilisation tu en ras le bol d'entendre cette sorte de gargouillis d'estomac continuel :mouais: ... et tu es bien content de l'éteindre :rateau: 

Une discussion a été ouverte concernant le niveau sonore du bruit, avec une astuce via l'iPhone pour le déterminer :
http://forums.macg.co/imac-intel/me...-imac-cest-possible-403391-3.html#post6383981

Si tu veux bien t'en occuper ou un autre membre, je pense qu'une nouvelle discussion sur ce point précis serait plus visible, et pourquoi pas également sous la forme d'un sondage ?


----------

